# SPL Pictures



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here are the pictures I took today at the SPL down in Long Beach...

A lovely mobile diner....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ING, it's not an ending, it's a beginning...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Stuck in traffic...:dead:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We didn't go here, but WHAT A NAME! ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A Free Agent game that took place before all of the NBA games. It was actually very exciting and fun to watch...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devin Harris and Josh Howard (back) warming up before their game vs. the Kings. They both had 20+pts....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pete Carrill coaching the Kings' SPL team (I didn't use the flash at some points to not get people PO-ed, so some of these are a little blurry)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kevin Martin (#23) passing the ball into Ricky Minard (#22)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The normal height of the basket...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The new height of the basket, courtesy of a vicious Josh Howard dunk that collapsed the structure...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devin Harris gets REALLY personal with a Kings guard...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A Mavericks player loses his shoe, and ran up and down the court three times before a TO was called...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luis Flores (#3), Devin Harris (#34) and Josh Howard on the far left (#5), he's blurry...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Rick Adelman sat just below us, what a sexy head...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The PA announcer said during the Mavs/Kings game, "Stay seated to see our great halftime show!" Yeah, it was a GREEEEAT halftime show....

To which I responded, "What a bunch of balls!" Get it?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kareem Rush in the background, doing an interview that some of you may have seen on the SCSR....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luke comes over and steals the spotlight...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers warming up (Sasha is #1. No seriously, that's his jersey number)....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian Cook (#7), Charles Smith (#22), Kareem Rush (#21)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sasha Vujacic (#1), Marcus Douthit on his left (#35), Luke Walton (#4)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian Cook, Luke Walton and Marcus Douthit are introduced...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers get ready for the game...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devin Brown (#23), Brandon Kurtz (#13) and Romain Sato (#10) about to go onto the court...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Derek Fisher arrives in a green Sidney Moncrief (#4) jersey...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The camera man making Cris and I stars on national television, or something like that...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tony Bobbitt inbounding the ball, he had 12 points (second on the team)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Derek Fisher sits down and talks with NBATV, while "Reffy McGee" runs past halfcourt...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kareem Rush showing the hustle...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kareem Rush, guarded by Devin Brown (#23), feeds the ball inside, while Sasha Vujacic waits out on the perimeter...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Marcus Douthit at the line...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sasha waves, "Hello!" Not really, but it looks like it...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar sits down and talks with NBATV. When he was walking away, he ignored all of the kids and didn't sign any autographs, and he wonders why he hasn't been offered any NBA coaching jobs....what an a-hole...:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

$39 million man, Hedo Turkoglu, sat just in front of us (red stripey shirt)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Look very close and you'll see Rudy T. He's in the far right section of the stands, behind the third table. He is in between a guy with a blue collared shirt and a guy with a greenish shirt. He is wearing black...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Spurs huddle up duiring a timeout, and Devin Brown (#23) gets a much-needed rest. He was the game's leading scorer, with 26 points...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sasha waits outside the three-point line with Romain Sato (#10), as a Spur is shooting FTs...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sasha, after he and Devin Brown were separated from their confrontation. Sasha, at this time, had already been informed by myself that he should, "Kick his ***!"...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

At the end of the game, the Spurs kept intentionally fouling the Lakers. The Lakers purposely gave the ball to Sasha on three straight possessions and he went 6-6 from the FT line. He's going to the line in this picture...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And finally, Sasha at the FT line...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The diner was the best thing all day, well Sasha, Nate Williams and Marcus Were Pretty Dam Good Too


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Excellent pictures! Who was the leading scorer for the Lakers? Does Sasha look like a pretty good player?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice pics, thanks for posting them (especially the Kings ones :yes: )

BTW...who won the Kings vs. Mavs game?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Nice pics, thanks for posting them (especially the Kings ones :yes: )
> 
> BTW...who won the Kings vs. Mavs game?


Mavs


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I see Mychal Thompson and Joel Myers in the backround so these games must be on the radio. I'll have to listen to the next one.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Nice pics. I live like 20 minutes away from the Pyramid, so I'm gonna be going to some of the SPL games pretty soon with some of my buddies. If I take any pics, I'll post them up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Excellent pictures! Who was the leading scorer for the Lakers? Does Sasha look like a pretty good player?


SASHA was the leading scorer for the Lakers, with 15 points.:yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice pics, Damian. :greatjob:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> I see Mychal Thompson and Joel Myers in the backround so these games must be on the radio. I'll have to listen to the next one.


Yeah, the PA announcer said the games were on 1540AM radio.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar sits down and talks with NBATV. When he was walking away, he ignored all of the kids and didn't sign any autographs, and he wonders why he hasn't been offered any NBA coaching jobs....what an a-hole...:yes:


I've heard the same thing. My girfriend's dad is a dentist and every year there is a dental convention in Anaheim. They get famous people down there every year to sign autographs. One year it was Jabbar and A.C. Green. My girlfriend said that A.C. Green was really nice and cordial while Jabbar acted like he just wanted to leave.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damian or Cris: 

I've noticed there are two types of tickets. General Admission & Platinum Seating. 

Which ones did you purchase? Are the Platinum Seating tickets worth it? Are they really close. I'm planning to take a camera and take pictures. 

I'm planning to go to an SPL game on 7/19 vs the Clippers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Damian or Cris:
> 
> I've noticed there are two types of tickets. General Admission & Platinum Seating.
> ...


NO. NO. NO. NO. NO.

Do not buy the Platinum courtside seats. It's not worth the money at all. All of the seats are great, anyway. Buy the regular seats, without question.

When you get there, the courtside seats are black and the regular seats are yellow. You'll see what I mean when you are there. You can get seats at the middle of the court, one row right behind the courtside seats for $30 cheaper.

If you go to see it on July 19, I suggest that you either arrive at The Pyramid in time to see the Dallas B/Warriors game, or at halftime of that game. That would ensure you get good seats. Both times that I've been, it's packed by the time the Lakers game starts. Although, those games were during the evening (5:15 this year and 7:30 last year). Still, I'd get there early.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only benefit of the courtside seats is that if you get the front row, you can be right behind the bench, and NBA players might sit down close to you if you're lucky (Hedo Turkoglu sat in the front row when we went).

It's not exactly courtside, though because on both sides of the court, the press row is in front of the fan seating.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh We Sat Right Behind The 40 Dollar Seats And Payed 12 Bucks, Which are Great Seats If You Get there early enough


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The only benefit of the courtside seats is that if you get the front row, you can be right behind the bench, and NBA players might sit down close to you if you're lucky (Hedo Turkoglu sat in the front row when we went).
> 
> It's not exactly courtside, though because on both sides of the court, the press row is in front of the fan seating.


but those seats were almost to close to the court, and too close to hedo :uhoh:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

great post


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damian / Cris, thanks for the info :greatjob:

How is the parking situation there? Lotsa parking? Do you have to pay?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Damian / Cris, thanks for the info :greatjob:
> 
> How is the parking situation there? Lotsa parking? Do you have to pay?


$3 parking outside. It's easy to find a spot and pretty easy to find one in the shade.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Damian thank you very much. :greatjob:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

How long was the drive from Santa Barbara? I live in Torrance, probably 20 minutes away from CSULB. Also, are you guys sure youre only 14? For some reason I think you guys are a lot older.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

About 2 1/2 Hours, We Left At 11 And Got There About 2 And Had Lunch At Taco Bell Then Went To The Pryamid And To Answer Your Last Question I Really Dont Know


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I watched the Lakers play the Clippers on 7/19

I was trully impressed by Sasha. Playing style is sorta like Manu Ginnobli but with a quicker shot release. Has definately a 3 pt range. Passes well and good court vision. Can penetrate and dish out to the open man. 

Things he needs to work on: Might have problems defending against quicker guards. Needs to bulk up in the off season because he looks like a "stick" out there. 

Tony Bobbit is another player that looks good. Good spot up shooter, good passer and dribbles the ball well. Has 3 point range and plays good defense. 

I hope he makes the team. If not, will probably make another NBA team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

On The Nba Summer League Page They Listed 2 Summer League Stars, One Of Those Stars Is Marcus Douthit The Other .... Devin Harris


----------

